# "Fiery Glow" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 25, 2016)

Despite several of our entrants pulling ahead of the pack to treat us to a suspenseful race, we've managed to skirt a tie and a single poet has emerged victorious. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate *jenthepen* for her winning entry, *Walking Home*, and to celebrate her second Laureate in three months. 

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, jen also has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.




Way to go, dear girl! At this rate, you'll need to expand your mantle. I'm pleased to say that your piece received one of my votes, and given the fierceness of this month's competition, quadruple kudos for your well deserved win! I'd love to see you make it three, super well done, hon!


----------



## escorial (Jan 25, 2016)

Well done


----------



## Cran (Jan 25, 2016)

*Congrats, jen* - yes, you got one of my votes too - *for an excellent poem.*

Well done and *big thanks to everyone who put in to this challenge*, to the *Dark One of Poetry for hosting it*, and *to everyone who joined in* the polling and commenting.

Brought back some fond memories, this one.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 25, 2016)

:champagne:
:champagne:Congrats Jen!:champagne:
You deserve it!
:champagne:





​


----------



## LeeC (Jan 25, 2016)

Love to see your light of creativity shine


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 25, 2016)

To the wonderful and talented Jen who wields the magnificent Pen, my deepest congratulations on a well deserved win. One outstanding poem. 

warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 26, 2016)

jeeen, dark twin.. congratulations! You won  again! I loved everything about your poem, you sparked my memories of childish fears and of things that go "bump" in the dark.. faaaaabulous work from a poet extraordinaire....


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 26, 2016)

Good job, Jen.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 26, 2016)

Well done, you! Congratulations, dear, you got one of my votes!


----------



## PiP (Jan 26, 2016)

Well done, Jen. You received my first vote! Great poem


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for your generous comments. :joyous:

The poems this month were exceptional and that makes this win special for me. I feel bad about pipping Ned at the post and I'd just like to say that his poem got my first vote. 

Now for the hard bit - trying to come up with a prompt for next month. :nightmare:


----------



## ned (Jan 26, 2016)

no hard feelings Jen - 
at the end of the day, most of the voters didn't put my poem in their top three -
that's how tough this competition is!

you got my first vote as well (that didn't prove to be crucial!) and fully deserve the win.

salutations
Ned


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 26, 2016)

Beautifully written Jen.
It was an enjoyable read and I nearly voted for yours  .


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 26, 2016)

congrats.


----------



## Nellie (Jan 26, 2016)

Congratulations, jen! You had my vote, too!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks, to you all. I'm pink with all this praise. :tickled_pink:


----------



## inkwellness (Jan 30, 2016)

Congratulations Jen!


----------



## Hairball (Jan 31, 2016)

Danggit, this was really hard! Conga rats, Jen! Good show!

Pook and Saav have some comments:

Pook: Oooooh, look! They voted! Jen won!

Saav: What's with this voting thing, anyway? Lions and tigers just kill off the losers. I don't recall any votes there.

Pook: Um, Saav, that's in Nature. This is civilized society, dimwit.

Saav: Oh! That's right.....AHA! THAT'S why Bruno and Vinnie only break knees, right, Pooks?

Pook: Now you've got it, Saav. That's right.


Sorry....couldn't resist. Can anyone tell I've been working on a sequel? LOL!

Had to poke a little fun at you, Jen. Good job!


----------

